# RNT or Foiles



## Capt. Kevin (Mar 1, 2004)

which duck call is better? RNT original or daisycutter or the Foiles strait meat?


----------



## goosie89 (Apr 10, 2004)

in my opinion i prefer the RNT calls and it dont matter u can never go wrong with them


----------



## Ben Fujan (Apr 6, 2004)

I have the Daisy Cutter and it is one of the best duck calls on the market...guaranteed. It isn't exactly a user friendly call...it takes some getting used to, but once you get the hang of it, it is awesome. If you are looking for a little easier call to blow, I'd go with the RNT Original. If I was going to get a Foiles, I'd get a Timber Rattler over a Straight Meat...for hunting anyways. Hope this helps


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I agree with Ben, RNT is the best call out there. The foiles Timber Rattler is awesome, but the Strait Mallard Call is made more for comp in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2004)

I'd go against everyone and say go with the foiles rattler. It seems RNT takes a lot more air to blow, but I've only blown four different models thus far.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I like the RNT. Foiles are just for the comp I think. They blow wayyy to high for field feeding mallets.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'd take the RNT over the Foiles.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Defiantly RNT. I have one and have blown a bunch of foiles duck calls. RNT remember to change your reeds. 8)


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I just baught a Daisy Cutter. After reading reports, it sounds like I should give this call a try. I have gone with Foiles over the past couple of years and really like blowing the call. Can't wait to get the call...


----------

